# Vittoria Open Corsa CX Vs. Open Coras SC



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Is there any noticable difference between the two like ride quality,durability,and punctures?


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

curious as well... i think i saw a fair price difference between them as well


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

adam_mac84 said:


> curious as well... i think i saw a fair price difference between them as well


I found this: http://bityres.blogspot.com/2012/03...012/03/vittoria-open-corsa-evo-sc-review.html


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

SCs use a slightly different casing as the CX. They are also wider than the CX. Even though they say 23c, they are 24.5mm wide on my ROL Race SLs.
And they DO ride a bit better. Definitely more supple.

As for punctures, I've had zero in the 2.5 months I've been on them. I'm running mine with Michelin latex tubes. Closet thing to a Vitt tubie that you're gonna get.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

MMinSC said:


> SCs use a slightly different casing as the CX. They are also wider than the CX. Even though they say 23c, they are 24.5mm wide on my ROL Race SLs.
> And they DO ride a bit better. Definitely more supple.
> 
> As for punctures, I've had zero in the 2.5 months I've been on them. I'm running mine with Michelin latex tubes. Closet thing to a Vitt tubie that you're gonna get.


Cool! My Corsa CXs are getting down there. I have had like two flats so far on the bad roads of Connecticut, pretty good puncture resistance. I just ordered two SCs. Do you see a ride difference in the ride using latex tubes? I used them many years ago and don't remember. I do remember I didn't like the fact that I couldn't patch them though.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

High Gear said:


> Cool! My Corsa CXs are getting down there. I have had like two flats so far on the bad roads of Connecticut, pretty good puncture resistance. I just ordered two SCs. Do you see a ride difference in the ride using latex tubes? I used them many years ago and don't remember. I do remember I didn't like the fact that I couldn't patch them though.


At the same pressures, I FEEL that the ride is a bit softer/muted. Now, is it placebo, or my tiny little mind convincing me it's so? Who knows?  

Studies have shown lower rolling resistance, so there's always that...


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Careful with Vittoria tires. They are **** in the wet, dageroulsy so. I'm serious about this. 3 titanium screws in my hip serious.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

mikeyp123 said:


> Careful with Vittoria tires. They are **** in the wet, dageroulsy so. I'm serious about this. 3 titanium screws in my hip serious.


Sorry about your hip, but it's not the tires' fault. I've ridden and raced Vittorias in all weather conditions, including sleet and snow. Never an issue. 
If it were the fault of the tires, there would be thousands of crashes in the pro peloton every year...


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

MMinSC said:


> Sorry about your hip, but it's not the tires' fault. I've ridden and raced Vittorias in all weather conditions, including sleet and snow. Never an issue.
> If it were the fault of the tires, there would be thousands of crashes in the pro peloton every year...


I'm strictly talking about the clinchers. Besides, pros don't race Vittoria tubulars made in Thailand.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Are you talking specifically about Open CX, which uses same tread pattern as tubular CX?
I had problems with Rubino/diamante pro.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes, clincher Open Corsa Evo CX.

Initially the tire started out pretty decent, but as the tread pattern wore down the rear tire became treacherous in the wet. But deceptively so, they were ok in the dry. Prior to my crash I noticed them slip some on wet patches. Figured it was an isolated thing. Thought I could get a little more life out of them.. that was dumb.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

mikeyp123 said:


> I'm strictly talking about the clinchers. Besides, pros don't race Vittoria tubulars made in Thailand.


Two things...

The casing and tread on the tub and the clinchers is, in fact, exactly the same...

AND...

The tubs the pros ride ARE made in Thailand. Vittoria no longer has ANY production facilities in Italy.


----------



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd say the tubies aren't so good in the rain either. Got stuck in rain last week with Corsa Evo CX tubies and could feel the back tire sliding out some even on fairly conservative turns.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

This is from Vittoria's web site. Looks like the SC has better wet grip.

Compound



A tyre’s compound, together with its casing, determines how well it holds the road. Vittoria is ceaselessly researching new formulations to give riders tyres with even better roadholding and longer life, in all conditions of usage.







ROAD








Isogrip SC is our new reference standard for high-performance road compounds, a new formulation that’s integral to the Servizio Corse philosophy: ultimate performance on either dry and wet for Formula 1 of cycling.








wear resistance

grip (dry)

grip (wet)

speed




▪▪

▪▪▪▪▪

▪▪▪▪▪

▪▪▪▪▪












Kevlar® SiO2 is our standard for high-performance road compounds. It has a high silica (SiO2) content and an admixture of microscopic Kevlar particles. The result is an outstanding blend of all–conditions high grip, low rolling resistance, and high mileage.








wear resistance

grip (dry)

grip (wet)

speed




▪▪▪

▪▪▪▪

▪▪▪▪

▪▪▪▪












Kevlar® 3D, Vittoria’s original high-performance formulation with added Kevlar, now goes into all our 220 TPI allcotton tubulars.








wear resistance

grip (dry)

grip (wet)

speed




▪▪▪

▪▪▪▪

▪▪▪

▪▪▪












Aquagrip is for wet-road security, a compound developed with the know-how of the Isogrip® polymer of the Servizio Corse, formulated for use on wet, low-temperature surfaces.








wear resistance

grip (dry)

grip (wet)

speed




▪▪▪

▪▪▪▪▪

▪▪▪▪▪

▪▪▪▪












Endura is a compound that wears and wears, used for endurance applications such as high-mileage training, where cost really matters. Great tread-life comes at a small penalty in wet grip, compared to élite tyres.








wear resistance

grip (dry)

grip (wet)

speed




▪▪▪▪▪

▪▪▪▪

▪▪▪

▪▪▪








Compound



A tyre’s compound, together with its casing, determines how well it holds the road. Vittoria is ceaselessly researching new formulations to give riders tyres with even better roadholding and longer life, in all conditions of usage.







ROAD








Isogrip SC is our new reference standard for high-performance road compounds, a new formulation that’s integral to the Servizio Corse philosophy: ultimate performance on either dry and wet for Formula 1 of cycling.








wear resistance

grip (dry)

grip (wet)

speed




▪▪

▪▪▪▪▪

▪▪▪▪▪

▪▪▪▪▪












Kevlar® SiO2 is our standard for high-performance road compounds. It has a high silica (SiO2) content and an admixture of microscopic Kevlar particles. The result is an outstanding blend of all–conditions high grip, low rolling resistance, and high mileage.








wear resistance

grip (dry)

grip (wet)

speed




▪▪▪

▪▪▪▪

▪▪▪▪

▪▪▪▪












Kevlar® 3D, Vittoria’s original high-performance formulation with added Kevlar, now goes into all our 220 TPI allcotton tubulars.








wear resistance

grip (dry)

grip (wet)

speed




▪▪▪

▪▪▪▪

▪▪▪

▪▪▪












Aquagrip is for wet-road security, a compound developed with the know-how of the Isogrip® polymer of the Servizio Corse, formulated for use on wet, low-temperature surfaces.








wear resistance

grip (dry)

grip (wet)

speed




▪▪▪

▪▪▪▪▪

▪▪▪▪▪

▪▪▪▪












Endura is a compound that wears and wears, used for endurance applications such as high-mileage training, where cost really matters. Great tread-life comes at a small penalty in wet grip, compared to élite tyres.








wear resistance

grip (dry)

grip (wet)

speed




▪▪▪▪▪

▪▪▪▪

▪▪▪

▪▪▪


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

You know, you could have cleaned up the formatting in that copy / paste job there a little bit. I thought I was going to scroll down to a punch line at some point.....


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

Gearhead65 said:


> I'd say the tubies aren't so good in the rain either. Got stuck in rain last week with Corsa Evo CX tubies and could feel the back tire sliding out some even on fairly conservative turns.


+1 Terrifying would be a better description of how they handle on wet pavement


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

martinrjensen said:


> You know, you could have cleaned up the formatting in that copy / paste job there a little bit. I thought I was going to scroll down to a punch line at some point.....


Yes, or have something jump out at you. It layed out nothing from the "cut" copy.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

I encourage anyone considering Vittoria tires to search for Tour Magazine reviews. They consistently perform the worst in wet grip test.


----------



## Northern Roadie (Mar 8, 2012)

"Is there any noticable difference between the two like ride quality,durability,and punctures?"

Hi there - I'm the author of the tyre review highlighted on this thread. 
http://bityres.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/vittoria-open-corsa-evo-sc-review.html
http://bityres.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/vittoria-open-corsa-evo-cx-review.html

It's really interesting to read your views on the differences and performance characteristics of the CX and SC. I have ridden both tyres in close succession (Open Corsa). Vittoria describe the different compounds and treads used on each of these versions (KevlarSiO2: CX & Isogrip: SC) and their relative levels of grip, durability and rolling resistance. Personally, I couldn't feel a difference between the two - to me they ride the same. The casing and construction are the same, it's only the tread compound and pattern that differ. This doesn't mean there isn't a difference between the two, only that I couldn't perceive it. Perhaps, right on the limit there is more grip with the SC but on dry roads I think it would be very marginal indeed and on wet roads I'm not looking at be at the limit. I have ridden the CX version in a very wet and aggressive road race and cornering was no problem - but everyone was being sensible (only one person came down). Once the central tread has worn, I have experience no loss of grip. This isn't surprising as it is the compound that is critical. Looking at the wear of the two tyres, over 650 miles, they are similar, with the SC version cutting up a little quicker and the central tread patterning wearing slightly quicker - here we are talking about the difference of an extra 100 miles or so. In terms of puncture protection both tyres use the same material for a breaker, and although the tread is slightly softer on the SC version it would be fair to say that both versions offer the same level of protection.

You might find the following of interest (the judgements used to create the profiles are subjective but are based on product testing from a single rider and manufacturer information):

http://bityres.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/tyre-performance-profiles.html

Best wishes and happy ridding,
Nick Spencer


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Nick, thanks for your insight on these two great tires. Did you use latex tubes in the test? I have heard that they too will accentuate the quality of the ride. Glad to have you on the forum.



Northern Roadie said:


> "Is there any noticable difference between the two like ride quality,durability,and punctures?"
> 
> Hi there - I'm the author of the tyre review highlighted on this thread.
> BiTyres: Vittoria Open Corsa Evo SC: Review
> ...


----------



## Northern Roadie (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi High Gear,

I used Michelin A1 AirComp Latex Tubes in both the SC and CX tyres. I have used latex and butyl tubes in other tyres so that I can feel the difference and it's true you can but the impact of the tube also depends upon the tyre's characteristics. 

I believe that a tube should compliment and enhance the characteristics of the tyre it's paired with. A specialist lightweight tyre / a lightweight tube. A durable robust tyre / a thicker tube. Butyl tubes have got these two options covered. A supple compliant tyre / a flexible tube. This is where latex out performs butyl. Latex is flexible. It extends 7 times more than it's original length, butyl only 1.5. A latex tube compliments the casing TPI and construction of the Vittoria Open Corsa Evo range. Drawback - yeah, there is one. Latex is porous and latex inner tubes will gradually leak air. This means that you should check and adjust inflation pressure before each ride.

All the best,
Nick


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Cool. You are right, my as well let the tire show it's full potential. Just ordered two Michelin A1 latex tubes.



Northern Roadie said:


> Hi High Gear,
> 
> I used Michelin A1 AirComp Latex Tubes in both the SC and CX tyres. I have used latex and butyl tubes in other tyres so that I can feel the difference and it's true you can but the impact of the tube also depends upon the tyre's characteristics.
> 
> ...


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Great thread- I was just wondering the same thing.
I absolutely love my Open Pave's w/ the 320tpi.
I was actually rather glad to see the Corsa SC's come in a bit wider than the advertised 23mm. (I really was originally looking for 25mm).
Just ordered mine (and added latex tubes). I can't wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

They feel the same to me.

Regarding grip in the rain. When people say such and such a tire was good and the other bad they are probably right that's what they felt but it likely has more to do with the roads they happened to be on and the timing when they had the experience.

When it first rains that's when the oil in/on them rises to the surface and it's most slippery. Any tire will seem slick on roads with a lot of oil* on the surface. New roads will have more oil in the asphalt so be more slick in rain. By the same token if it's been raining hard for days on an old road surface those roads won't be that slick because the oil has been washed off the surface.

The actual tire being used has little to do with one's experience on wet roads. It has to do with the roads them self and the timing of when you're on them.

*Im using the word oil just to be brief but it's both oil/gas from cars and whatever the petroleum product in the asphalt is.


----------



## drewskey (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd like to add my $.02 to the CX. Like many of you, I have been running the 25mm tire and, in my case, the Vittoria Latex tube (both the 19-23 and 25-?? version). Great tire/tube combo. I've trained and raced this setup without a flat for 2 years. The reason I never get a flat is that I put Stans Latex sealant in the tube! Sounds crazy, but it works. Last week during a crit race I had a puncture; tire hissing, stans spraying everywhere; the whole lot. By the time I got to the neutral pit area the tire had sealed itself. There was still around 90-100 psi in it. Now, this is bad luck because the official says "no flat, no free lap." Had this been a road race/circuit, then I would not have had to end the race or get a wheel change. Also the tube requires less air after a few days than the non-stans latex tube.

*UPDATE 07/03/012
Tire blowout at the tread/sidewall seam. This happened in a high speed corner in a crit race. It was a very hot day (~100 degress F) outside. Who knows?...


----------



## Watford3 (Jun 4, 2015)

*"Once the central tread has worn, I have experience no loss of grip"*

This was an interesting comment - I have a pair that have only done a few hundred km and are worn down on centre - and I was worried


----------



## drewskey (Jun 3, 2011)

Watford3 said:


> This was an interesting comment - I have a pair that have only done a few hundred km and are worn down on centre - and I was worried


I find the 'tread pattern' on both the CX and SC to be superficial as most of the tire's life is without the tread.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Watford3 said:


> This was an interesting comment - I have a pair that have only done a few hundred km and are worn down on centre - and I was worried


Not sure why you'd worry about someone saying they experienced no loss of grip but maybe you could put soap or grease on them is not losing grip really concerns you.


----------

